
Show HN: Heikers.com, read top HN posts with tabs - heikers
https://www.heikers.com
======
heikers
Hi everyone, I have been working on this hacker news interface, heikers.com,
for a while and thought it's somewhat ready to be shared with all hacker news
readers. Well, currently it's not much, but

* you can view top posts of the past day, past few days or week​, with tabs!

* there is a sidebar (only visible on desktop) on which you can easily access your own posts (or someone else's post that you want to follow)​

The UI works well on mobile. The entire site is static and hosted on github
pages. It updates periodically (once every 10min for now; You don't need to
check HN more often than that, do you? :)).

This side project is our experiment ground to use artificial intelligence,
especially natural language processing, to make consuming information more
enjoyable. So there will be more to come (maybe slowly). If you think your
reading experience can be improved in some way using AI, please feel free to
share on this HN thread. We may be able to implement it for you!

